# Traded this for most of the spray foam for the shop



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

This is/was my first go at a bed. Why does it always have to have an arch? Anyway, the fellow that I traded with (who sprayed insulation for a living) figured it was worth most of the insulation work on my shop (40x60). This was a queen size bed, and was rather tall (about 60" headboard posts).


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice work! Nice proportions on all 3 pieces you posted.
Nice finish too. What do you use ?
Scott[/align]


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice work! Nice proportions on all 3 pieces you posted.
> Nice finish too. What do you use ?
> Scott[/align]



I don't recall exactly what I was using back then except to say that I really didn't know hardly anything about finishing back then. That's not to say that I didn't know what I thought it should look like when I delivered it though. 

I do know that I was trying my hand at some waterbase poly from Sherwin Williams, but when it was damp outside or when winter rolled around, I found out that I couldn't use it reliably. I do know that I have always used (on bare wood) Shellac. I may or may not use something over that, but I always use the Shellac as a sealer. It seams to bring out the colors of the wood and grain better than most anything that I have tried. I believe that the Mesquite and Sycamore chest was nothing more than Shellac. I think that the Chest of Drawers had a rub down of BLO or the like followed (what seemed to be an eternity later) with Shellac. Hope that helps......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

That pecan is beautiful stuff! The bed and tall chest would make a beautiful set. Good job! Well done!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

B E A utiful!!!
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 29, 2012)

god id love to have that in some of the wood i got beutiful brother superduck


----------



## scrimman (Aug 29, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------

